
FoxyProxy - applesamar
http://getfoxyproxy.org/configuring.html
======
zacharypinter
This is a great piece of software. I used to work for a company that blocked
sites like YouTube. This was extremely frustrating, since many of the software
websites I'd visit would embed relevant YouTube clips or tech talks. I was
able to use FoxyProxy to tunnel any requests to YouTube.com to my home
network. This meant that the blog post was fetched over the work network and
the embedded YouTube clip was fetched over my home network. It all worked very
well.

